# UBUNTU 10.10 : probleme WIFI



## Membre supprimé 175999 (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai le dernier macbook blanc de mai 2010 et j'ai la derniere mise a jour pour osx.
J'ai installer ubuntu en dual boot sur ma machine et la wifi ne fontionne pas...pourtant, en 10.6.4, cela fonctionnais...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? merci d'avance!


----------



## edd72 (5 Décembre 2010)

Tu parles d'Ubuntu, là? Tu veux dire en 10.04?


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (5 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu parles d'Ubuntu, là? Tu veux dire en 10.04?



Non, Ubuntu, lorsque j'etais en 10.6.4 (os x), j'ai installer unbuntu (10.10).
J'ai fait la maj osx en 10.6.5 et j'ai installer la meme version d'unbuntu
Mais depuis, le wifi ne fonctionne plus sur ubuntu. c'est ecrit wifi disconnectect....

est-il possible que la maj oxs aie changée quelque chose?


----------



## edd72 (5 Décembre 2010)

Non, la MAJ d'OSX n'a rien changé à ton Ubuntu installé sur une partition dédiée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (5 Décembre 2010)

C'est trop bizarre...la wifi fonctionnait bien! Ben jvais chercher! merci pour cette precision jpensais que c'etait a cause de la maj.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (23 Février 2011)

leparisiendu972 a dit:


> C'est trop bizarre...la wifi fonctionnait bien! Ben jvais chercher! merci pour cette precision jpensais que c'etait a cause de la maj.




UP ! si quelqu'un a une idée...merci :-d


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2011)

Salut,

Est-ce que tu essaies de te connecter à un réseau protégé en WPA ? Parce qu'Ubuntu est un peu fâché avec le WPA.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (23 Février 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce que tu essaies de te connecter à un réseau protégé en WPA ? Parce qu'Ubuntu est un peu fâché avec le WPA.



Salut

non, j'ai retiré la clé de mon réseau wifi. En fait, l'icone wifi est inactive, il y a ecrit "no wifi network". Tout a l'heure, j'ai laissé le CD d'installation, cela m'a proposé d'installer les pilotes. Une fois fait, les pilotes ont "redisparus"... (apres retour sous OSX)


----------



## tantoillane (24 Février 2011)

Salut,

T'as moyen de te brancher en ethernet ? Ce serait le top, tu pourrais mettre à jour ton Ubuntu et installer les pilotes depuis le menu "système"


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2011)

Je ne vois pas trop en quoi Ubuntu serait fâché avec le WPA.

Il est toutefois possible que les pilotes ne soient pas montés. Ça arrive. En faisant un clic droit sur l'icône des réseaux tu verras si le Wifi est activé.


----------



## David_b (25 Février 2011)

Pour info, j'ai eu un souci vaguement similaire (et tout autant incompréhensible à mes yeux) entre Ubuntu et un PC Windows 7: après avoir "coupé" (désactiver la carte) le BT sous Ubuntu, il m'a été impossible de l'utiliser sur Windows. Il a fallu que je le reconnecte _sous Ubuntu_ pour y accéder _sous Windows_  :rateau:


Bref, on ne sait jamais : ça ne te coûte pas grand chose d'essayer de couper et/ou d'allumer le WiFi sur ta partition Mac, puis de relancer Ubuntu et voir si ça corrige le souci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h52 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas trop en quoi Ubuntu serait fâché avec le WPA.


Moi non plus: marche bien de mon côté


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

David_b a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai eu un souci vaguement similaire (et tout autant incompréhensible à mes yeux) entre Ubuntu et un PC Windows 7: après avoir "coupé" (désactiver la carte) le BT sous Ubuntu, il m'a été impossible de l'utiliser sur Windows. Il a fallu que je le reconnecte _sous Ubuntu_ pour y accéder _sous Windows_  :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bref, on ne sait jamais : ça ne te coûte pas grand chose d'essayer de couper et/ou d'allumer le WiFi sur ta partition Mac, puis de relancer Ubuntu et voir si ça corrige le souci
> ...


Il existe aussi le problème inverse : désactivation dans Windows entraînant une disparition dans Ubuntu  [pour des VAIO de SONY].


----------



## David_b (25 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il existe aussi le problème inverse : désactivation dans Windows entraînant une disparition dans Ubuntu  [pour des VAIO de SONY].



Je n'ai pas eu le cas. Mais tu veux dire que ça coupe "physiquement" la carte ? Comme si on débranchait une prise électrique ?


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

En quelque sorte (un peu comme quand tu as un bouton physique pour désactiver le BT ou le Wifi).

Dans mon cas, j'ai fugitivement apperçu une fois le GSM lors d'une installation d'Ubuntu sur mon VAIO. Depuis plus rien: Dommage :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (2 Mars 2011)

Messieurs, je vous remercie pour vos réponses.

Alors, malheuresment je n'ai pas de cable ethernet, cela m'aurai beaucoup arrangé...
J'ai essayé la solution proposé par David_b, c'est a dire que j'ai coupé le wifi sur maa partition mac, et je suis retourné sous ubuntu pour constater que...la wifi fonctionnait enfin. C'est assez déroutant...

Enfin, je vous remercie encore pour votre aide


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2011)

leparisiendu972 a dit:


> J'ai essayé la solution proposé par David_b, c'est a dire que j'ai coupé le wifi sur maa partition mac, et je suis retourné sous ubuntu pour constater que...la wifi fonctionnait enfin. C'est assez déroutant...


Au moins mon expérience bizzaroïde sert à quelqu'un d'autre. Ravi, je suis


----------

